# Etiquette question



## Lynne (May 7, 2007)

Is it appropriate to wear a head sweatband in class?  If so, should it be white to match the dobok????


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Is it appropriate to wear a head sweatband in class?  If so, should it be white to match the dobok????



I don't see why not. I'm not sure color would matter, but you can ask your instructor. Others here might have better feedback for you, but I think you'd be fine to wear a sweatband.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2007)

Different schools will do things differently.  Ask your instructor, it's his rules that count


----------



## Kacey (May 7, 2007)

Yeah - what they said!  Our association bans jewelry (because it can be dangerous when you get hit in it) but allows headbands, sweatbands, etc., as long as they're being worn for function.


----------



## Lynne (May 7, 2007)

Oh,ok.  That makes sense - that different schools would have different policies.  I've never seen anyone wear a headband.  I have sweat dripping in my eyes when I work out and it stings/distracting.  I will definitely ask first.

The jewelry thing - I don't even wear my wedding rings.  First off, the engagement ring might really hurt someone.  And what if your fingers start to swell in class? You'd have to run into the restroom and try to pry them off before your finger falls off.  We had one girl whose finger started turning purple.  (That's why I won't even wear my wedding band which is smooth.)

A white belt was wearing stud earrings recently.  Personally, I think studs are dangerous, especially when you get to sparring. I can see a punch sending the stud through your skin or tearing your ear.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 7, 2007)

My dojang has a "no jewelery" policy, though some people disregard this when it comes to wedding bands, chokers, etc....except in sparring class. I've never seen anyone wear jewelery then, and for those reasons.

I've also never seen anyone wear a headband in class, at least not at my dojang. Not sure that my sa bom nim would have a problem with it, but it's just not typical. I usually deal with sweat in the old-fashioned way; I get my hair cut when it's getting in my face. 

On that note, do you wear t-shirts underneath your doboks? Most people at my dojang do, myself included. I always go with a white t-shirt, so it's not as noticeable with my white dobok, but some people use the "belt color" rule.


----------



## JWLuiza (May 7, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> My dojang has a "no jewelery" policy, though some people disregard this when it comes to wedding bands, chokers, etc....except in sparring class. I've never seen anyone wear jewelery then, and for those reasons.
> 
> I've also never seen anyone wear a headband in class, at least not at my dojang. Not sure that my sa bom nim would have a problem with it, but it's just not typical. I usually deal with sweat in the old-fashioned way; I get my hair cut when it's getting in my face.
> 
> On that note, do you wear t-shirts underneath your doboks? Most people at my dojang do, myself included. I always go with a white t-shirt, so it's not as noticeable with my white dobok, but some people use the "belt color" rule.



I think I would die if I had a T-shirt on under my dobahk.  I tend to wear 14oz gis or Tokaido


----------



## Andrew Green (May 7, 2007)

JWLuiza said:


> I think I would die if I had a T-shirt on under my dobahk.  I tend to wear 14oz gis or Tokaido



Cotton yes, but a polyester sports shirt, Dry-weave or underarmor will likely leave you cooler


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (May 8, 2007)

I actually don't have any problem with cotton; it absorbs well, and it's loose enough that it breathes.


----------



## Lynne (May 8, 2007)

All of us women wear a tank top or a t-shirt, white.  I've never seen any tanks or t-shirts with trim at all.

I bought a new tank with dri-weave.  I hope it works.  I can't imagine wearing a regular "thick" t-shirt under a dobok...I would die from heat exhaustion. My first class, I wore one of my husbands old t-shirts under my dobok...it was really thin, almost transaprent, lol.


----------



## JWLuiza (May 8, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Cotton yes, but a polyester sports shirt, Dry-weave or underarmor will likely leave you cooler



But then no one could see my MUSCLES!!!!


(I kid, I kid, I'm scrawny)


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

I'm happy to report that headbands are allowed.  I found a pale grey one (versus a tie-dyed one  )

I think I've only seen one other person in my Dojang wear a headband.  They really do help in keeping the sweat out of your eyes.  I know some people who should probably wear one 

My understanding is that in some Dojangs you are not allowed to wear a headband nor wipe the sweat away from your eyes.  I suppose that builds discipline and focus and keeps you at attention (proper posture).  I would think constantly batting at the eyes would distract the instructors, too.

During my testing, I probably won't wear the headband...I don't know.  It seems disrespectful in that regard for some reason?  Pity.  I'll probably be sweating buckets then!  I'm sure I'll deal...just hope no one slips on my sweat.


----------

